# Supercharged Touareg Pictures!!!



## vdub-svt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Supercharged Touareg Pictures!!! UPDATED*

OK sorry everyone, these should be better
Here's pictures we took in Philly at PES's shop. Man this thing feels faster everytime I drive it!!!
I just want to say thanks again to Tony and Patrick at PES. 
Marty D.
































_Modified by vdub-svt at 6:07 PM 8-10-2009_

_Modified by vdub-svt at 4:48 PM 8-11-2009_

_Modified by vdub-svt at 4:52 PM 8-11-2009_

_Modified by vdub-svt at 4:57 PM 8-11-2009_


_Modified by vdub-svt at 5:03 PM 8-11-2009_


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: Supercharged Touareg Pictures!!! (vdub-svt)*

Need better pics... can't see sh*t.....


----------



## vdub-svt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Supercharged Touareg Pictures!!! (0320thGTI)*

Sorry it took me a few tries, I haven't posted in a while, try now.


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Supercharged Touareg Pictures!!! (vdub-svt)*

Smallest pics ever.


----------



## Syonara_G60Style (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Supercharged Touareg Pictures!!! (Marble)*

What wheels are those? Victor racings? what size, they look huge!


----------



## novtec_1 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Supercharged Touareg Pictures!!! (vdub-svt)*

Please make the pictures larger, so can actually see!


----------



## vdub-svt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Supercharged Touareg Pictures!!! (Syonara_G60Style)*

Good eye! Victor equipment - Lemans 22x10


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

That supercharger install looks like stock. WOW!!!


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Boosted2003!)*

What are the numbers now?
Linder


----------



## vdub-svt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (raleys1)*

I should have some time for a dyno pull next week. They installed stage 1+(5 lbs puley) 420 hp/385 tq, with the 7 lb pulley they claimed 450-460. Marty D


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (vdub-svt)*

Nice!


----------



## novtec_1 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (Marble)*

Thank you for the bigger pics... Supercharger looks amazing!


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Marble)*

I want video!
Linder


----------



## RedRocket32 (Dec 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

To the OP: pm me if you want this video taken off....Couldn't help youtubing..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PjStswor2g


----------



## Original_337 (Nov 11, 2002)

That looks awesome. Is this a one off or are they looking into making this a kit?


----------



## vdub-svt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Original_337)*

Thanks 337, This kit is now available.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

how much?


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Mark, this is off their website:
The G4 comes in 3 configurations for MPI 4.2L cars...
STAGE 1
Our low boost (5psi) kit with a power increase of approx 20-25% over stock. The Stage 1 system offers a real power boost that you can truly feel. This entry level system is designed so that it may be upgraded easily to the intercooled version at any time. $6495
STAGE 1 PLUS
An intercooled version of the 5psi kit with an air - liquid intercooler system producing a power increase of approx 35% over stock. This configuration was tuned for vehicles with Tiptronic transmissions. It offers excellent power with no worries of transmission failures. Stage 1 PLUS is also a great alternative for those with 6speed cars that want to add significant power while keeping the boost pressure down to the modest 5psi level due to poor available fuel or extreme ambient temperatures. $8495
STAGE 2
Our 7psi kit is combined with our air - liquid intercooler system. This system is designed ONLY for Audi S4 6speed cars at this time. The system offers gains of approx 40-45% over stock. $8495 
You can't live without this!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Supercharged Touareg Pictures!!! UPDATED (vdub-svt)*

I still dont understand why a $8000 supercharger kit uses the STOCK intake. I mean, take maybe 1 day and tac weld up a cold air intake. Its only about 120.00 for 2 k/n cone filters and the necessary piping and clamps and I am sure you could get at least another 20-30hp from the kit.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Holy cow your Touareg TOOK OFF during that video!


----------



## Patrick - PES (Apr 13, 2009)

Uh, it looks so nice all clean. Is that the V8 logo on the back?


_Modified by Patrick - PES at 8:37 AM 8-18-2009_


----------



## vdub-svt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Patrick - PES)*

You dog!!!!! I figured you and Tony would stay an extra week with the night life and ALL! Marty D.


----------



## T-Reg-Gray (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Supercharged Touareg Pictures!!! UPDATED (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_I still don't understand why a $8000 supercharger kit uses the STOCK intake.
Not a stock intake. this was a complete redesign to fit the Eaton SC under the intake. And stage 1 starts a $6500 with an upgrade of a liquid intercooler for $2000.








Me want 420hp & 385tq!!!!!
*What was the cost of install at PES??????*

_Modified by T-Reg-Gray at 9:49 AM 8-19-2009_


_Modified by T-Reg-Gray at 9:55 AM 8-19-2009_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Supercharged Touareg Pictures!!! UPDATED (T-Reg-Gray)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Reg-Gray* »_
Me want 420hp & 385tq!!!!!
*What was the cost of install at PES??????*


This didn't answer your question:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










_Quote, originally posted by *setinhi* »_Mark, this is off their website:
The G4 comes in 3 configurations for MPI 4.2L cars...
STAGE 1
Our low boost (5psi) kit with a power increase of approx 20-25% over stock. The Stage 1 system offers a real power boost that you can truly feel. This entry level system is designed so that it may be upgraded easily to the intercooled version at any time. $6495
STAGE 1 PLUS
An intercooled version of the 5psi kit with an air - liquid intercooler system producing a power increase of approx 35% over stock. This configuration was tuned for vehicles with Tiptronic transmissions. It offers excellent power with no worries of transmission failures. Stage 1 PLUS is also a great alternative for those with 6speed cars that want to add significant power while keeping the boost pressure down to the modest 5psi level due to poor available fuel or extreme ambient temperatures. $8495
STAGE 2
Our 7psi kit is combined with our air - liquid intercooler system. This system is designed ONLY for Audi S4 6speed cars at this time. The system offers gains of approx 40-45% over stock. $8495 
You can't live without this!


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Supercharged Touareg Pictures!!! UPDATED*

How much was the cost . . . total?


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Supercharged Touareg Pictures!!! UPDATED (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
This didn't answer your question:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











No. 
This is just for the kits. Labor is not usually quoted for something like this since you may not get it done inhouse.


----------



## vdub-svt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Supercharged Touareg Pictures!!! UPDATED (miraclewhips)*

I'm pretty sure install was $1200. Marty D.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Supercharged Touareg Pictures!!! UPDATED (vdub-svt)*

intake as in intake pipe. I dont understand why they use the stock low flow airbox when adding on a supercharger that increases the airflow by 40-60%. Adding on a custom intake from the throttle body would probablly add on 15-20hp more not to mention the better throttle response.


----------



## Patrick - PES (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Supercharged Touareg Pictures!!! UPDATED (Slimjimmn)*

With the S4 and S6 cars on the dyno I saw less than .01% increase of horse power by adding a "cold air" intake system. Im not saying that it wouldn't help at all on the Touareg but it all ready has way more intake volume available at the T-body with the 2 intakes than the stock system used on the S4. If anything I would see if you could get the snorkel tubes off of the Porsche air boxes and run them down and out to some fresh air (if ya can fit them).


----------

